# Best lathe for bowl turning?



## chipfatbob (26 Aug 2009)

Hello all. 

It's been about 18 months since my last (and first!) post. I have been in semi-exile as I moved house and my workshop had to go into storage. (Please don't ask me how I have been occupying my time - I will deny everything!)

I am about to move into a new home with a garage I am converting to a workshop. I would like to invest in a new lathe but wanted your opinions on the best lathe for turning larger bowls and platters on. I don't do much spindle work and the largest platter i've turned so far is an 18 inch piece of spalted beech, but i'd like to go larger. My budget is about £2k. Have been considering the Nova DVR XP with cast iron legs or possibly an old Union graduate/jubilee.

Any and all advice is appreciated.

Many thanks, 

Jon


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Aug 2009)

Wecome back,

With a budget of 2k you have a pretty good choice. There are a number of people here with lathes in that range who know doubt will come on and confuse the heck out of you with their own favourites but bottom line you need something that has decent power, electronic variable speed, heavy as you can get, good service history and easily accessible bits and bobs. Wivamac, Vicmarc, VB if you were really lucky to find a 2nd hand one, they are a bit like hen's teeth though, Hener. The Nova is getting a bit of a bad press since it has gone Chaiwanese so that may be something to remember. Graduates etc are good solid lathes but they will need the additions of variable speed, possibly a long bed, etc. 

Over to the experts

Pete


----------



## loz (26 Aug 2009)

chipfatbob":9rm06fjh said:


> Nova DVR XP with cast iron legs



Iv'e heard nothing but bad news about tghe MAXI's and the DVR's.

If i have the money - i'd be seeing when the next baot from OZ lands, and get a Vicmark ordered


----------



## Neil Dyball (26 Aug 2009)

Hi Jon,

Welcome back.

If I had that budget and wanted the lathe ostensibly for large bowl/platter turning I'd opt for a VB36. (I don't have one myself but it's on my wish-list!) There's one currently on eBay for £1999 or offers, it's been there a while so they might accept a cheeky offer. I think you'd be looking at £4k+ when new. Just remember to factor in the cost of getting it home, as it's a big lump of metal! 

Happy shopping!

Neil.


----------



## TobyB (26 Aug 2009)

On that sort of a budget, I looked at the Nova and was quite disappointed - and others have mentioned more problems recently ... I also recomend you take a good look at the Vicmarks and the Wivamacs - I went for the latter and have been very pleased ...


----------



## petercharlesfagg (26 Aug 2009)

May I suggest you save some of that money to use elsewhere?

Since 1997 I have been using a Record CL3 and regularly turning platters up to and including 28 inches. (I did make one at 30 inches then touched the edge as I turned away from the lathe and it became 24 inches!)

I have never used variable speed but I can understand the need.

Just my few cents worth.

Regards, Peter.


----------



## Blister (26 Aug 2009)

Look this up on ebay 190327184767

Sorted 

O and you can join the club :wink:


----------



## Tony Spear (27 Aug 2009)

I wondered when you would come up with something like that! :lol:


----------



## Blister (27 Aug 2009)

Tony Spear":1z6di8iw said:


> I wondered when you would come up with something like that! :lol:



:wink:


----------



## robo hippy (27 Aug 2009)

As a bowl turner, my first choice for a dedicated bowl lathe would be the VB. Hands down, no contest. I looked at it, but went for a Robust (American made). Main reason was the sliding headstock, you get a bowl lathe, and a spindle lathe. You can get different versions of the VB that are set for longer reach, but design just says 'bowl lathe' to me no matter what. I turn some spindles and hollow forms, and the sliding headstock is a necessity for me. My lathe sits in a corner, and turning out board won't work for me. The Nova DVR is a nice lathe, haven't heard of problems over here with it, but a bit light weight for me, and the speed changing is a bit slow unless you use the 4 preset speeds, and no others. I don't like the pivoting headstocks. Just me, I know they have refined them, but I don't like them. I think Jet (WMH Tool Group) has their version of the Powermatic 3520 lathe over there. A fine lathe, I worked one to death for 8 years before going bigger. They do have a 16 inch model as well, with 120 volt, 1/5 hp, and 220 volt, 220 volt. I consider variable speed a must have. I did fine with out it to start with, but now that I have it, I will never go back. 

robo hippy


----------



## penman (27 Aug 2009)

Hi
Have you thought about the Record CL4 VS I have had mine for about 2 1/2 years and can't fault it.

Malcolm


----------



## Neil Dyball (27 Aug 2009)

Hi Jon,

Further to Peter's and Malcolm's comments regarding the CL3 & CL4, I also have a CL4 VS and am equally happy with it as an all around lathe. It'll turn up to 30" diameter and around 36" spindle (from memory). The only time I'd upgrade to a VB36 as a dedicated bowl turning lathe would be if I suddenly became richer than I am. In terms of 'bangs for your buck' I think a second hand CL4 takes some beating. I bought mine second hand on eBay almost 2 years ago, one just went for £670 including Sorby tools and a decent chuck.

My only caveat regarding these would be if you decide to buy new; I'd check the quality carefully as some of the newer 'far Eastern' Record's (not necessarily CL4's - see other threads) have alledgedly had quality control issues. 

Good luck with your shopping whatever you decide on.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## mark sanger (28 Aug 2009)

Hi 

For some time I have been looking at various lathes with a view to up grading my Hegner.

I have looked at the VB which is obviously a large capacity lathe. However for the money unless you are going to use the capacity I would not spend. 

I have looked at the Vicmarc300 which is a brilliant machine but at around £3600 still pricey. 

The large Jet which retails around £2300 is an exceptional machine. I have used one at a demo and it was very impressive. It gave a big capacity over the bed and while it is not a swivel head. The head stock can be slid along to the end so you do not have to bend over the bed and you work from the end. 

I believe there are people in the forum that use them all day long. I am sure they will tell you what they perform like. 

You can also get a stand alone rest. It is a solid machine, with a huge amount of power. Solid as a rock. 

It gives the same capacity as the vicmarc300 at around £1300 less. While if I had the money I would buy the Vicmarc300 first if I had £2000 I would get the jet without question. Quite a few turners have moved over to the jet due to it;s capacity for price ration. It has a single phase 2hp motor which has miles of power. 

I have also used the OneWay which is a brilliant machine but a bit more than £2000. !!

What I will say is at the moment it is a buyers market. Go and try them out before you buy. The jet have two in the large range the lower at around £2300 has 500 mm dia over the bed and the top one at £2800 610mm dia over the bed. Slide the bed to the end and you stand at the end of the lathe and turn so no back problems. 

Vicmarc175 is also a brilliant machine. 

I am still thinking about getting a bigger lathe but not purchased because large capacity work sells much less than smaller work. Once you get beyond 14inch dia you start to really narrow down the market. 

Better to have a reasonable capacity lathe which is solid.

Also get variable speed as once you have used it you will never want to go without it.


----------



## chipfatbob (1 Sep 2009)

Chaps, 

Many thanks for all the replies. 

I am very taken with the VB36 although not quite ready for that kind of commitment by way of cash and space (I missed the ebay auction, so I need to start saving more!). I am going to move up to a CL4-CAM and see how I get on. I am particularly interested in the 3 phase inverter and the torque this will produce – something which is missing on my current cheap lathe. The mixed reports from the Nova kit at the moment are putting me off although, on paper they look wonderful. I think a move to a VB36 or a Vicmarc will be the next step. 

On a related topic, I am after some long handled tools for larger bowl turning and hollowing. Are these something I can buy or do most people turn their own handles? 

Cheers, 

Jon


----------



## cornucopia (1 Sep 2009)

chipfatbob":2d43zvw1 said:


> On a related topic, I am after some long handled tools for larger bowl turning and hollowing. Are these something I can buy or do most people turn their own handles?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jon



you can make your own or you can buy them from oneway or kelton etc- melvyn firmager sell's a very nice ash handle about 24" long for about £12 i think?!?!?!


----------



## Jenx (1 Sep 2009)

Jon .. don't know if you've looked at them. but the Jet lathes are a lot of machine for the money .. they're the same machine as the Powermatic over in the States ... 
The top-end of the range of Jets look awesome machines .. definately worthy of a 'consider', -- HTH


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Sep 2009)

Jenx":1ok92ld7 said:


> Jon .. don't know if you've looked at them. but the Jet lathes are a lot of machine for the money .. they're the same machine as the Powermatic over in the States ...
> The top-end of the range of Jets look awesome machines .. definately worthy of a 'consider', -- HTH


One on fleabay at the moment. Link in the other thread 'What to get'

pete


----------

